# Pars Interarticularis injection



## steph2355 (Oct 21, 2009)

I need some help with this injection:

Bilateral Pars Interacticularis injection?


----------



## NFBarner (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a note that a pars interticular injection is the same as a facet joint injection, therefore depending on the level 64470 or 64475.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 21, 2009)

The pars interarticularis is a posterior bony structure between two adjacent facet joints in the lumbar spine. I would go with 64475.


----------



## steph2355 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------

